# Can new seedlings thrive under a 1000w light?



## Tact (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 1000w MH/HPS Lumatek digital ballast.

Now I have been getting tremendous help from several of you, and my main source on here voiced concern with using a 1000w for seedlings, due to heat stress and stretching. The use of a 40k-Lumen ([8] 4' tube 6500 kelvin) fluro would be ideal, for tight nodes, due to the fact you can almost rest it over the seedlings. Due to some unforeseen reasons, I am hesitant to buy one of these at the moment. Would it be better to wait a few weeks, and germinate after having a chance to pick up such a fluro system, or should I go ahead and put them under the 1000w monster? 

I have a XXL Magnum 1000w 6" vented hood, it brings in fresh (cool/cold) air from outside, rushes over the bulb, and then is pulled away from the hood and pushed out of my house by a 630 CFM Eclipe blower. The rooms air is being recirculated 4-5 times a minute with a different air exchange being powered by a 449 Can filter, blowing air out of the room with a passive intake bringing the fresh air from my cool basement. Radiant heat from the 1000w bulb is the culprit I assume. I have all my parts, but waiting for a few handymen to finish the room up completely.

So the question is:

_*Put germinated seedlings under the 1000w MH bulb (will switch to HPS bulb @ flowering), or hold off, and do not germinate under I can acquire the 40k lumen fluro setup?*_

Thank you all


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 20, 2009)

Sprout beans and run to home depot. $15 for the 4 ft flouros. What I use for seeds and cuttings.


----------



## Tact (Nov 20, 2009)

More details please. 

How many bulbs, one fixture or multiple fixtures (like 4 2 bulb fixtures)? 
Do they even sell 6500 kelvin bulbs @ Home Depot?


----------



## Tact (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone?

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/134673

Was the fluro in question.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 20, 2009)

Idk. Just go to lighting section, ballast (T8) is like $9. Holds 2 4ft Aquariam bulbs they have there. I use peat pellets for cloning, and the light works perfect for me along with seedlings if am I gonna run a new strain. I know light is just a small part of success for younglings, but this really well at 90% survival rate everytime.

Edit: just saw your link. I only use it for the first 2 weeks of veg for clone or seed. Then on too 1k MH. That T5 light could be your only veg light.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

1000 is ok just keep it up, far from the tops


----------



## tester (Nov 20, 2009)

1000 should be fine aslong as it doesnt heat your space up to much ake sure you have good air flow and a fan


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

My buddy uses his 1000w MH all the time for seedlings, keep it 2 ft away for the first week, and gradually move it down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2009)

Only a few weeks?  I would just go get a few CFLs and get some seedlings under those.  They will do just fine under say 4 CFLs for 3-4 weeks.  These bulbs can also be used anywhere for household lighting instead of those energy hog incandescents


----------



## Tact (Nov 21, 2009)

What about the bulb issue?

Home Depot/Lowe's website do not list any fluro bulbs as 6400/6500 Kelvin. 

Will any fluros do for the 'seedling through-2 week' phase?


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey T
I started my AMS WW from seed under my 1000W MH with XXXL8"Mag...
as soon as they popped up with no probelms. 
Now I tried to do clones and it fried them. 
You can check out my Grow Journal under "Droopy White Widow Cont" I did have some PH issues until I got a digital PH meter. So the first part of my Journal started in Sick Plants and Problems under "Droopy White Widow"
If you check out the first pics durring the first 3-4 weeks of veg you will notice that the MH bulb kept them short and fat. Very bushy!!!
You can do a side by side compare to a CFL grow by "First Time Caller" we used the same seeds from the same breader (AMS WW)and started our grows at almost the same time.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!!
MBT


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2009)

Tact said:
			
		

> What about the bulb issue?
> 
> Home Depot/Lowe's website do not list any fluro bulbs as 6400/6500 Kelvin.
> 
> Will any fluros do for the 'seedling through-2 week' phase?




Try here....hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/40-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/


xx to tt


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 21, 2009)

They are there.  You can get a case of daylight (6500k) 4-footers at Lowes for about $75...





			
				Tact said:
			
		

> What about the bulb issue?
> 
> Home Depot/Lowe's website do not list any fluro bulbs as 6400/6500 Kelvin.
> 
> Will any fluros do for the 'seedling through-2 week' phase?


----------



## BBFan (Nov 21, 2009)

How many seedlings do you plan on starting?  Of course you can use the 1000 watter, IMHO it's more a question of power consumption.

You've made quite the investment so far based on your description of your set up.  Obviously, you plan on doing this more than once.  A few cfls or flouro tubes would be a miniscule investment relative to what you have already spent.  It will save you on power usage and bulb life of the more expensive HID bulb.

All that being said, I grow under 400 watters.  I germ them on a windowsill until they've sprouted, then put them right under the 400- within 2 weeks they're fine.


----------



## greenthumberish (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sure you can pick up ot-lite grow bulbs in 4 foot tubes at home depot and lowes....however IMO you're better off building a clone/sprout box, and using Compact Flourescent Lights...they're cheap, low enegery consumption,high light output....my plants have extremely tight internodnal spacing, and I use 2 CFLS' on a Y addaptor, with a piece of glass ontop of an old styrophome cooler, and put my clones in a tupperware dish with rapid-rooter for a medium, mist them once every other day, and barely take the edge of the glass off the cooler every other day to let them breathe....100% sucsess rate, and no burnin, low energy...low stress....good luck


----------

